# Reminder about TC operas thread



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

It has come to my attention that a second thread on recommended operas has been started. I firmly believe that two threads at the same time on a topic like this creates a fiery competition, which is not bad. It also seems that Faustian has connected to a larger audience by using the general forum. To counter, here is the link to my thread.
http://www.talkclassical.com/38972-talkclassical-2015-most-recommended.html
Thanks!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I think I'll watch the Battle of the Five Armies from over here.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Celloman said:


> I think I'll watch the Battle of the Five Armies from over here.


Of course, my vote #1 is still going to be the same.


----------

